# Career advise. Real estate agent or solar sales?



## Wanderer-87 (Nov 18, 2021)

I have been selling on Amazon for last few years. I have had ton of supply chain issues since covid and it has killed my business. 

I want to venture on different path now but stuck between the thought of going into real estate or solar sales. 

I don't know either Industry at all at this stage but I have some concerns with both industries.

With real estate, I think it will take couple of years to get established and make decent money. I am not in the position to take a big pay cut. I am 35 and got a family. However, I also feel real estate is probably better option long term. 

Solar, I feel it could be risky or short term due to market saturation, potential deduction in government rebates. I also know people who are doing well in solar even in the first year. 

Any experts here in either field? I would appreciate your help.


----------



## anita2892 (12 mo ago)

I would advise against choosing these areas to make money. Everyone is trying to work online these days. There are a lot of options for earning money. Explore courses in testing or design. Those jobs will bring in more money. And if there is no desire to learn, you can earn some money through the site Playamo . Or on the freelance exchanges you can earn.


----------



## omegaman (Dec 5, 2015)

Wanderer-87 said:


> I have been selling on Amazon for last few years. I have had ton of supply chain issues since covid and it has killed my business.
> 
> I want to venture on different path now but stuck between the thought of going into real estate or solar sales.
> 
> ...


To sell real estate, land, stock, or securities/investments/insurance in Australia, you need to a license, and that requires the appropriate skills, qualifications and background checks. It is administered state by state and the requirements vary. Its true, you can work in a Real Estate Agency without a license, as say a receptionist, property manager or general assistant, but if you seek to earn commissions, or broker a deal, then you must hold a license. They check, and the fines are significant. Selling real estate in Australia, can be very lucrative, the market is still white hot despite COVID, but the competition is great. Real Estate is seen as a get rich quick industry, but the reality is the competition tough and the commissions are not what they used to be. The successful agents are in for the long term, have built a client base and a good name. I hear that new starters in real estate have to do their time (ie apprenticeship) as a property manager for a couple of years before they are allowed to actually do sales. The pay is usually very poor, and there are no commissions. 

Selling Solar does not require any form of license. ONly the trading company you work for must be registered and legitimate. Solar sales is seen these days as a cowboys game. Every day I read news reports about dodgy dealers and fly by night companies. If you can sell, and have no scruples then it could be a way to make a buck. 

Both industries rely on face to face direct selling, the hardest of all sales jobs. What you have been doing with Amazon is not that. You may struggle.

Sales, especially direct sales, and high ticket sales (real estate and solar, cars etc) require exceptional communication skills, flawless English skills and huge commitment. Do not believe all the hype, there are no legal road to riches jobs here. The difference is that in Australia, anyone who is prepared to work hard, pay their taxes, can make a good life for themselves.


----------

